# كتاب للمؤلف Douglas C. Montgomery



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (26 يوليو 2008)

كتاب جيد حول تصميم وتحليل التجارب بالطرق الإحصائية للمؤلف Douglas C. Montgomery


أسم الكتاب
Design and analysis of experiments 5th Edition


هذا رابط الكتاب
http://rapidshare.de/files/40086019/Design_and_analysis_of_experiments.rar.html
​


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## شادى ابو زيد (2 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيراًًًًً
انا كنت بدور على الكتاب ده من زمان


----------



## eng_eslam (2 أغسطس 2008)

yaaaaah thx bgd


----------



## نجرو555 (2 أغسطس 2008)

رائع يا هندسة


----------



## المهندس أمجد (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا................


----------



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً للإخوى الكرام على الردود


----------



## يوسف الفرح (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## e_mba (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله أللللللللللللللللف خير


----------



## alishtain (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لك على هذا الكتاب المفيد في اداء البحوث.


----------



## flash9il (11 مارس 2012)

*ممكن حلول الكتاب ان امكن .... سوف اكون شاكر لكم كثيرا ....*


----------

